# I'm so happy!!



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

So today when i went to go feed my fish, i put the normal ammount of food in, and i watched them go attack the food. And thats when i saw Joey, my raphael catfish, whom i belived to be dead.  Its a miricle! he seems to be fine, same normal pig as before lol! just thought id spread my joy with you!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

lol i told u kid! am happy for u!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i love it when that happens!
You think you lost a fish, and then all of a sudden they are swimming around your tank!  Its a good feeling to see your buddies again.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What, did he go missing?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

yes i had a dream about him dying. when i woke up iwent looking for him, and i couldnt find him. i assumed he died. but he didnt!


----------

